# Skin flaking lika Snowstorm



## Debrakittaycatz (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi hedgehog owners,

I've read thru several posts with regards to flaky skin but I'd like to get more info before purchasing some products.
Firstly, my hedgehog, Hedgie, has super dry skin. It's lika a snow storm in his sleeping area. Even when I put him on my bed for a nap, I see a whole lot of fine flakes around that area. His flakes are not chunky or in big pieces, they're just white and super fine (powdery?). 
He definitely doesn't have mites because he's on revolution and on a routine (every 3-4weeks/dosage).
I give him baths once a week using some kind of moisturizing cat shampoo and oatmeal soaks with a few drops of olive oil (also for him to swim because he's really fat) twice a week. And cod liver oil once in his kibble every 2 weeks. 

Can anyone give me some advise! It'd be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd suggest cutting back on the baths - they can actually dry out the skin when done too often. Shampoo isn't very good either, for the same reason. Most of us use Aveeno baby oatmeal bathwash.

Personally, I had great success with Humilac, though you should watch for signs of skin irritation if you use that, since it's something you don't wash off. It also has a smell that will bother some hedgehogs. Avoid the head area when you spray it. My Archimedes was leaving flakes of skin everywhere, with no difference after a solid month of using flaxseed oil daily, and Humilac cleared it up in 3-4 days.


----------



## Debrakittaycatz (Mar 23, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> I'd suggest cutting back on the baths - they can actually dry out the skin when done too often. Shampoo isn't very good either, for the same reason. Most of us use Aveeno baby oatmeal bathwash.
> 
> Personally, I had great success with Humilac, though you should watch for signs of skin irritation if you use that, since it's something you don't wash off. It also has a smell that will bother some hedgehogs. Avoid the head area when you spray it. My Archimedes was leaving flakes of skin everywhere, with no difference after a solid month of using flaxseed oil daily, and Humilac cleared it up in 3-4 days.


Thanks for the advice moxie  , cutting down on baths does that include the oatmeal soaks (with the few drops of olive oil) for his swimming exercise as well? Ya, I saw other hedgehog owners' posts with regards to Humilac, I heard there are 2 types that are recommendable, Humilac and Rain, which one do you personally think is better? I have an albino hedgehog but I don't think there any health differences between albinos vs salt and pepper hogs.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never used Rain personally, but I love Humilac. And yes, that includes oatmeal baths. If you think your hedgehog needs to lose weight, the best way to do it is a lower fat diet and encouraging him to use his wheel.

Albinos are no different except maybe that their eyes are more sensitive to strong light.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope the experts chime in here. I have heard of scattering some kibble about the cage so hedgie has to move about looking for it while at the same time getting some exercise.


----------



## Debrakittaycatz (Mar 23, 2012)

He's currently on Iams, I'm planning to change over to either chicken soup or wellness but still debating over it. He runs on his wheel every night, if he doesnt I'll give him his oatmeal swim. And he hasn't had a superworm for 1 week (gonna buy more tmr) but he's still so fat. I cant even place him on one hand. I need 2. 
Anyway is it possible for dry skin to cause the loss of quills? He's not balding but I see 3-5 quills laying around every day and 3-5 more quills when I'm drying him after his shower. He's about 4 months old, could it be he's quilling?

Here's some url links to how he currently looks like:
https://p.twimg.com/ArfWwDLCMAEBp6b.jpg:large
https://p.twimg.com/AreA5orCEAAR6io.jpg:large

He used to look like that:
https://p.twimg.com/ArCgeGMCMAA_wij.jpg:large
https://p.twimg.com/AoP2b_DCQAAnSXj.jpg:large

I've only had him for 2 months! Why is he growing so fast!


----------



## echo_muli (Mar 28, 2012)

Debrakittaycatz said:


> He's currently on Iams, I'm planning to change over to either chicken soup or wellness but still debating over it. He runs on his wheel every night, if he doesnt I'll give him his oatmeal swim. And he hasn't had a superworm for 1 week (gonna buy more tmr) but he's still so fat. I cant even place him on one hand. I need 2.
> Anyway is it possible for dry skin to cause the loss of quills? He's not balding but I see 3-5 quills laying around every day and 3-5 more quills when I'm drying him after his shower. He's about 4 months old, could it be he's quilling?
> 
> Here's some url links to how he currently looks like:
> ...


My Shelbie is also having a rapid growth to the point that i thought she's overweight.

[attachment=1:23gdritu]DSC02554.JPG[/attachment:23gdritu]
[attachment=0:23gdritu]DSC03150.JPG[/attachment:23gdritu]


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Debrakittaycatz said:


> He's currently on Iams, I'm planning to change over to either chicken soup or wellness but still debating over it. He runs on his wheel every night, if he doesnt I'll give him his oatmeal swim. And he hasn't had a superworm for 1 week (gonna buy more tmr) but he's still so fat. I cant even place him on one hand. I need 2.
> Anyway is it possible for dry skin to cause the loss of quills? He's not balding but I see 3-5 quills laying around every day and 3-5 more quills when I'm drying him after his shower. He's about 4 months old, could it be he's quilling?
> 
> Here's some url links to how he currently looks like:
> ...


He can definitely still be quilling at 4 months. My boy definitely was, he was losing at least 10-12 quills a day at that age.

Hedgehog size can vary a lot, and some of them are naturally larger than others. From those photos, though, it doesn't look like he's fat - just "big boned", if anything.


----------

